# Parade Pup



## MisfitFarm (Dec 27, 2009)

This evening I took Nyx with me to the annual apple blossom festival and parade here. It's like the biggest festival in Virginia, we get huge crowds. 

Anyway, my girl went through the crowds like a champ. Kids were petting her, people were getting in her space, other dogs were there, and she took it all in stride. When we would take a break and watch the parade from the sidewalk, she would sit beside me very quietly, and eventually plop down. When I ordered a funnel cake, she sat beside me in line, patiently waiting our turn. 

We then saw fireworks. She was not a fan, but her freak-out only lasted about 5 seconds and then my sixtysome pound puppy crawled in my lap and watched the fireworks as I held my hands over her ears. 

I purchased one of those glow stick necklaces and put it around her neck--it was pretty cute.

Overall, the day was a great learning experience for her. We dealt with ridiculous crowds, loud noises, good smells, and dog-stupid people who don't know proper etiquette. She is growing to be a very well adjusted canine. 

I really love my dog. :]


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Some photo's would be good especially of the glow stick necklace!!!!


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

I know the feeling. Its euphoric to see your dog behaving properly, especially after the hours and hours and hours of teaching and correction. I love being able to take Brutus anywhere and watch him behave like a perfect dog. People think hes some kind of prodigy at the dog park.


----------



## MisfitFarm (Dec 27, 2009)

bianca said:


> Some photo's would be good especially of the glow stick necklace!!!!



I didn't have a camera to take pictures, unfortunately! I wish I had taken some, it was too cute.


----------



## MisfitFarm (Dec 27, 2009)

eyezik said:


> I know the feeling. Its euphoric to see your dog behaving properly, especially after the hours and hours and hours of teaching and correction. I love being able to take Brutus anywhere and watch him behave like a perfect dog. People think hes some kind of prodigy at the dog park.


People were amazed by her. And then when they learned she was only six months old, their jaws dropped. It is rewarding when all the time and effort does pay off.


----------



## MAKSIM (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll be trying with Maksim tonight. Tulip Festival all week in town. Carnival rides, food wagons, dutch dancers (in wooden shoes) & way to many people. I don't think we'll try going thru the middle of all the action yet, just work our way around the edges. In the right conditions you can hear the dancers at my parents house about 5 miles away.


----------

